
Checkm8: Unpatchable bootrom exploit for 100s of millions of iOS devices - philshem
https://twitter.com/axi0mx/status/1177542201670168576
======
philshem
Main thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21099996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21099996)

